# ABS sensor --> controller = traction/launch control?



## Schmism (Aug 16, 2008)

booksix said:


> I was thinking today, I'd like a traction control button I could turn on that would allow me to accelerate with max torque without spinning the wheels and lossing traction. Idk if any controllers currently do this or can be expanded in the software programming, but I think it'd be amazing to tap into existsing ABS sensors so the controller could compare front/back wheel speeds and apply the perfect amount of power... Could also have a mode for something similar to todays traction control which reduces power to the wheels when slippage is detected.


you have to understand that "to accelerate with max torque without spinning the wheels and lossing traction", in the real world, thats actually said backwards.

what is the maxium torque i can apply with out spinning a wheel. that max torque is NOT going to be the maxium rated output torque of the motor.

the the traction control ON in my BMW i craw up icy hills, i dont race up them. because the computer is sensing wheel slip and limiting the torque/power that goes to that wheel. means i can mash the gass peddle to the floor but i dont go any faster.



> Could also have a mode for something similar to todays traction control which reduces power to the wheels when slippage is detected.


For one central motor, your going to have to make this work with current electronic controll diffs and/or individual wheel breaking useing a (first gen) ABS modual.

IN theory haveing multipul motors drive each wheel you could then do both your traction control and ABS with the controler, but that doesnt exist yet for DIY.


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I think the 'traction control' part of my post was misleading; I should have left that for a separate part f this thread. I'm not trying to achieve the crazy 4 wheel actuated traction control most people are familiar with. More than anything, I was thinking of a system that simply told the motor when to pull back on the throttle to maintain rear wheel traction (or front for most ppl on here) and of course was adjustable to really fine tune.

As for traction control, I was just thinking that it could be adapted for less wheel slip, in bad weather for example. But this really only makes sense in rear wheel drive like my setup. I wasn't thinking about all the fwd cars on here that would require brake actuation for any type of traction control to work...


----------

